# may = δύναται = μπορεί; (με την έννοια της πιθανότητας)



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2011)

Καλημέρα σας,

συχνά διαβάζω σε μεταφράσεις νομικών κειμένων το ρήμα _δύναμαι_ ως απόδοση αγγλικών βοηθητικών ρημάτων, και ιδίως του may, σε προτάσεις όπως η παρακάτω:


[...] conditions that might affect the Party's ability [...]
[...] συνθήκες που δύνανται να επηρεάσουν τη δυνατότητα του Μέρους [...]

Είναι σωστό, κατά τη γνώμη σας; Το ψάχνω εδώ και μέρες, αλλά δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει αυτή η έννοια του _δύναμαι_ στα νέα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

*Ενδέχεται. Είναι πιθανό.* Το «δύναται» δεν ξέρω να είχε αυτή τη σημασία ούτε στα αρχαία.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2011)

Προσωπικά, είμαι πολύ κακή στα αρχαία, και γι' αυτό τα αποφεύγω. Το συγκεκριμένο μου φαίνεται λάθος, ωστόσο επειδή δεν θέλω να το διορθώσω αν είναι σωστό, είπα να σας ρωτήσω, κυρίως επειδή το έχω δει σε όλες τις πιθανές εκδοχές («Η Εταιρεία δύναται να εκδώσει μετοχές», «οι μετοχές δύνανται να εκδοθούν υπέρ το άρτιον» κτλ).


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Κάποια μήπως θα πρέπει να γίνονται «δικαιούται»; Όταν φεύγει από το ενδεχόμενο και πάει στο permission; (Μα γιατί μπλέκομαι στα νομικά; Ρογήρε!!!!!)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 19, 2011)

Καλημέρα! Εγώ πάντως το βλέπω τόσο συχνά που έχει πάψει να μου κάνει εντύπωση. Νομίζω όμως ότι έχετε δίκιο, και ότι, αν δε σημαίνει "δικαιούται" και έχει τη σημασία του "ενδέχεται", δεν είναι σωστό.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2011)

Η απορία μου πάντως δεν είναι πώς μεταφράζονται τα modal verbs, αλλά αν υπάρχει αυτή η έννοια στο «δύναμαι».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2011)

Εννοείς αν στο δύναμαι υπάρχει η έννοια της δυνητικότητας; Χμμμ... :)

ΕΛΝΕΓ: *δυνητικός *ελνστ. < θ. δυνη- (< αρχ. δύναμαι ...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2011)

Εννοώ αν μπορούμε να μεταφράσουμε το may με το «δύναμαι», όπως π.χ. στα παραδείγματα που δίνω παραπάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2011)

Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται κάτι προβληματικό στο [...] συνθήκες που δύναΝται να επηρεάσουν τη δυνατότητα του Μέρους [...] (πέρα από την άσχημη παρήχηση δύναται...δυνατότητα).

Και βέβαια, οι μετοχές δύναται να εκδοθούν, όχι δύνανται...


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Στα νομικά κείμενα είναι καλύτερο να μην υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία για το κατά πόσο κάτι είναι πιθανό, επιτρεπτό ή εφικτό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και βέβαια, οι μετοχές δύναται να εκδοθούν, όχι δύνανται...


Δεν πιστεύω να επιτρέπεται τέτοια σύνταξη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2011)

Το μετέφερα εδώ, νομίζω είναι καλύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν πιστεύω να επιτρέπεται τέτοια σύνταξη.




Μα οι ίδιες οι μετοχές προφανώς (κτγμ) δεν δύνανται οτιδήποτε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2011)

Γκριζάρω τα γράμματα στα νομικά, γιατί αν τα πιάσω σοβαρά, θα γκριζάρουν τα μαλλιά και δεν με παίρνει άλλο.
Αυτό το δύναται, απρόσωπο, το καταλαβαίνω σαν μια λιγάκι πιο λόγια παραλλαγή τού _είναι δυνατό / υπάρχει η δυνατότητα / μπορεί / ενδέχεται_. 
Αν είναι καθιερωμένο, in legalese, mine is not to reason why, mine is but to zip it and fly away to never never land... 
Μόνο που κάπου πήρε τ' αυτί μου πως η Τίνκερμπελ σπουδάζει οικονομικά, λέει. Φτου!


----------



## Themis (Sep 19, 2011)

Εγώ θα το σχηματοποιούσα (βάσει της χρήσης αλλά και των προτιμήσεών μου) ως εξής:
- Όχι "δύναται" απρόσωπο αντί του "είναι/ θα ήταν δυνατόν" ή "ενδέχεται". Αμφιβάλλω αν υπήρξε ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα σε οποιαδήποτε φάση της ελληνικής γλώσσας.
- Όχι "δύναμαι" με άψυχο υποκείμενο.
- Οφείλουμε να παραδεχτούμε ότι γενικεύτηκε στα επίσημα κείμενα μια χρήση του "δύναμαι" (κατά γενικότατο κανόνα στο τρίτο πρόσωπο) που ανταποκρίνεται σε μια πραγματική ανάγκη: στην ανάγκη διάκρισης από το πιθανοτικό "μπορεί". Προσωπικά, το θεωρώ λογικό μόνο στις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις όπου εγκυμονούνται κρίσιμες παρανοήσεις. Και πάλι, βέβαια, θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιηθεί το "έχει τη δυνατότητα". Το συναντάω όμως συνέχεια σε φράσεις του τύπου "η εποπτική αρχή δύναται να επιβάλει κυρώσεις", "το κράτος μέλος δύναται να θεσπίσει αυστηρότερες διατάξεις" κ.ο.κ.

Στα αρχικά παραδείγματα της Παλάβρας θα έλεγα απλώς ότι έχουμε ελληνικά που είναι άθλια μεν, κατανοητά δε. Με λίγα λόγια: νεοκαθαρευουσιανισμοί της πλάκας αλλά μάλλον ανώδυνοι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Τέλειωσαν οι διακοπές;; Δεν είναι δυνατόν!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το δύναται+απρόσωπο είναι αναδρομικός σχηματισμός με βάση το "γίνεται" και στην ουσία αυτό είναι: ένα ευπρεπισμένο "γίνεται".


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2011)

Ορίστε 667 (τυχαίο; ) ευρήματα τού "δύναται να", για να τα ξεδιαλέξουμε. 
Ασφαλώς, το δείγμα δεν είναι και πολύ αντιπροσωπευτικό, αφού τα περισσότερα νομικά κείμενα δεν δημοσιεύονται έτσι εύκολα φόρα παρτίδα στο ιντερνέτιο, όμως και απρόσωπο το βλέπω σε αρκετά από τα ευρήματα αυτά και με άψυχο υποκείμενο, ασχέτως αν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν τέτοιες χρήσεις σύμφωνα με τα μέχρι τώρα γνωστά και ορθά που λέει ο Θέμης (και καλώς τον!)
Ο σουσουδισμός κανόνες δεν κοιτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2011)

Ας προσθέσω ότι το λεξικό Δημητράκου {καθαρεύουσα, έτσι;} έχει στο λήμμα *δύναμαι* την εξής αναφορά: 7. απρόσωπο *δύναται*: είναι δυνατόν, επιτετραμμένον. Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει: *δύναμαι *| ρ. μετβ. αποθ. {δύνασαι, -αται, -άμεθα, -ασθε, -ανται κ. δύνεσαι, [...] *1.* (λόγ.) έχω τη δυνατότητα (να πράξω κάτι): _ο νέος εκπαιδευτικός πρέπει να δύναται να ανταποκριθεί επάξια στην αποστολή του_ *ΣΥΝ.* μπορώ. Το Μείζον δίνει *δύναμαι *[<αρχ. δύναμαι] κ. δύνομαι ρ. (δυνήθηκα) μπορώ, έχω τη δύναμη | αντέχω: _δεν ημπορώ, δε δύναμαι [sic] τους Τούρκους να δουλεύω_ (δημ. τραγ.).

(Παρεμπ., αυτό το _δε δύναμαι τους Τούρκους να δουλεύω_ έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι ευπρεπισμός του _δε δύνομαι_. Αλλά ειδικός δεν είμαι...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Για την αρχαία σκουριά, ιδού η σχετική γραμμούλα από το LSJ:
impers., οὐ δύναται, c. aor. inf., it cannot be, is not to be, τοῖσι Σπαρτιήτῃσι καλλιερῆσαι οὐκ ἐδύνατο Hdt. 7.134, cf.9.45; δύναται it is possible, Plu.2.440e (s. v.l.).​
Αυτό που θα ψάχναμε να δούμε είναι πόσο πολλά και έγκυρα είναι ευρήματα του είδους _δύναται να + πληθ._:
Με το βακτηρίδιο Escherichia coli δύναται να παραχθούν βιοκαύσιμα δεύτερης γενιάς!
Πρόκειται για μικρότερες δράσεις που δύναται να αναληφθούν αυτοτελώς από τους ΜΧΣ...
Οι κλάδοι επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας που δύναται να συμμετέχουν θα οριστικοποιηθούν...
Οι τιμές των συσκευών δύναται να μεταβάλλονται συνεχώς.
...εξάλειψη όλων των πιθανών φυσικών, χημικών και βιολογικών κινδύνων που δύναται να εμφανιστούν σε ένα τρόφιμο...
Δύναται να συμμετάσχουν ταινίες μικρού μήκους με υπόθεση, ντοκιμαντέρ και κινούμενα σχέδια που...
Στην ενέργεια δύναται να συμμετέχουν και άλλες συνεργαζόμενες με το VIVA επιχειρήσεις...​
Τα παραπάνω στην πρώτη εκατοντάδα ευρημάτων (και δεν έδινα σημασία στα «δύνατα να είναι»). Αν έγραφα άλλο ένα, θα καιγόταν το χέρι μου...

Κακά ελληνικά, κάκιστα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε όλα αυτά τα παραδείγματα το _δύναται να_ χρησιμοποιείται ως ακριβές συνώνυμο του _μπορεί να_ (το δοκίμασα παντού και με το _μπορεί_ θα ήταν, κτγμ, μια χαρά). Συμφωνώ ότι είναι πολύ άσκημα ελληνικά και έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι άλλη μια εκδήλωση του υφέρποντος χαζοψευτοκαθαρευουσιανισμού που κάνει όλα τα βγαίνω εξέρχομαι, τα μπαίνω εισέρχομαι κ.π.λ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Ομολογώ με συντριβή ότι δεν το είχα προσέξει ως τώρα, ίσως επειδή ακόμα και το σωστό _δύναται_ με απωθεί. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι συχνά, αν όχι πάντα, αντικαθιστά το καθημερινό, άρα μπανάλ, απρόσωπο _μπορεί_. Δεν αποκλείω κάποιες φορές να είναι ένα ανορθόγραφο _δύνανται_. Εκεί που σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά είναι που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει σε κάθε περίπτωση: ενδέχεται ή επιτρέπεται; Όταν λέει, ας πούμε, «Δύναται να συμμετάσχουν ταινίες μικρού μήκους», γιατί να βάζει _δύναται_ στη θέση ενός απρόσωπου _μπορεί_; Εδώ είναι φως φανάρι ότι δεν έχουμε πιθανότητα — έχουμε _μπορούν, δύνανται, δικαιούνται_. Τι γυρεύει εκεί το _δύναται_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2011)

Μα συ είπας: Συχνά είναι απλώς πολύ άσκημα ελληνικά. Στο παράδειγμά σου, μάλλον δύνανται θα εννοούσε ο συντάκτης κι έφαγε ένα νι. Καλή του χώνεψη!


----------

